# Who is Agent 001?



## toofan (Aug 15, 2009)

Does anyone know who is Agent 001. From the day of reading my 1st digit I am curious about Agent 001.

I thinks its *RABOOO* but not confirmed. Some must know.


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

We found out when we attended the Build your own PC workshop. Of course we can't be sure whether we were told the truth or not, but whatever the case, I'm not going to spill the beans as it would be in bad taste. If Agent 001 wants to reveal him/herself, he/she surely will.


----------



## rishitells (Aug 15, 2009)

He/She..??
I think "he" is more correct.
Females rarely get their hands dirty with tech stuff.


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

^Agent 001 might just be one of those rare females.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 15, 2009)

I asked Cyber and he refused to speak on the topic
looks like 001 is 007


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 15, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^Agent 001 might just be one of those rare females.



*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

^^^You can even post it in your very own "Random News" section, when you find out.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 15, 2009)

Techalomaniac knows, and I also know who is Agent 001, the writer of Agent 001 told us when we were @ boot camp in mumbai. I will only tell that he is the person who is writing Agent last 7 years


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2009)

I know who is Agent001!!!!! But I won't tell.


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

I suddenly feel elite!

@ *ico* if u r not faking, how did u find out?


----------



## Techn0crat (Aug 16, 2009)

I think I know but I am not sure.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2009)

Agent 001 is male... most certainly. And what's all this about "Who is Agent 001"? That's like asking "who is toofan?". Agent 001 is Agent 001.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 16, 2009)

^good answer


----------



## toofan (Aug 16, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Agent 001 is male... most certainly. And what's all this about "Who is Agent 001"? That's like asking "who is toofan?". Agent 001 is Agent 001.



Anorion I/we want to know that who is Agent 001. I am 90% sure he is *Raboo* because Only is looks smarter then others at team digit. And he has a attitude of a genius, a bit of  arrogance and a lot of knowledge.


@other friends come on speak up. They don't pay you to keep secrets.


----------



## unni (Aug 16, 2009)

Me too wants to know who is he. Sometime ago, I remember seeing the whole Team Digit's photos. There too, agent's was blank . From that point, I was thinking he is not one single person, especially since he buys too much stuff (of course if Digit pays, it doesn't matter).


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

*Anorion* You rock!

@ the rest : Keep guessing...


----------



## max_demon (Aug 16, 2009)

agent 001 is random person


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 16, 2009)

Agent001 is a she, remember females love shopping


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 16, 2009)

techno_funky said:


> Agent001 is a she, remember females love shopping


 that was an EPIC guess


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, so we can assume safely now that Agent 001 is a female(*NucleusKore*, are you listening?), can't we?


----------



## amitash (Aug 16, 2009)

Whoever agent 001 is, its an intel fanboy...


----------



## toofan (Aug 16, 2009)

Still no finding.


----------



## toofan (Aug 16, 2009)

Who is Agent 001 some one tell or me die of suspense.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 16, 2009)

@ toofan

its 100% wrong that Raabo is Agent001, the original Agent001 is some one else...keep guessing...


----------



## Techn0crat (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh man,you just undone his hardwork.
Now Sherlock 'Toofan' Holms have to start from scratch.

hehe...no offence mate,just bachcha bana raha hu...


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh come on..now say who it is. Toofan rightly said, digit doesn't pays you all to keep that secret. Don't be so faithful .  lol


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 17, 2009)

max_demon said:


> agent 001 is random person


i feel the same too.......


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 17, 2009)

^ nope u are wrong.....guess!! guess!!


----------



## toofan (Aug 17, 2009)

1st is Raboo
2nd may be Rossi.


----------



## sakshamkatyal (Aug 17, 2009)

its me!!!! LOL


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 17, 2009)

@ toofan

both guess are wrong


----------



## toofan (Aug 17, 2009)

Now why don't you give me 4 options so that I can lock one answer


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

Edward Henning
Stephen Hawking
Angelina Jolie
Nimish Chandiramani

There you go... Now choose...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 18, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Edward Henning
> Stephen Hawking
> Angelina Jolie
> *Nimish Chandiramani*
> ...


is it him?


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

Ask Varad.


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2009)

Agent001 is Vamsi.  He confessed on IRC and it's all cyberjunkie's fault.


----------



## toofan (Aug 18, 2009)

ohh I got the agent now he is no secret. teclomaniac you remain maniac.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Thanks bully.


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

ico said:


> Agent001 is Vamsi.  He confessed on IRC and it's all cyberjunkie's fault.


Vamsi is an idiot. Can't even keep a secret he is paid for.


----------



## fieldgunner (Aug 18, 2009)

My vote to Angelina Jolie... wishful thinking as it may be...


----------



## toofan (Aug 19, 2009)

now I hope instead of *that Cartoon* we can see *his real pic.*


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 19, 2009)

vasmi.....is not the Agent 001 by any angle, Agent 001 is the editor frm the TD Team


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 19, 2009)

Agent 001 is part man, part machine. Underneath, it's a hyper-alloy combat chassis - micro processor-controlled, fully armored. Very tough. But outside, it's living human tissue - flesh, skin, hair, blood, grown for the cyborgs...


----------



## toofan (Aug 19, 2009)

Choudhary ji, Now Agent 001 is exposed, jab time tha tab to bhav kha rahe the ab koun idhar udhar teer maar rahe ho. I had confirmed it with mods. 

Isiliye kahte hain ki waqt par koi kaam karne se hi uski importance rahti hai.


----------



## Krow (Aug 19, 2009)

^Udte raho beta... Tumhaari baari jo aayi hai! 

Actually Agent 001 is the first prototype and master boot version of what later went on to become the Ian Fleming classic 007.

007 is a fragment of 001. 001 is not man or machine. He's a program so complex that he can predict the apocalypse to the exact nanosecond in 5 nanoseconds. He leads a virtual existence beyond the realms of any known human created program. The existence of 001 was first confirmed around 500BC, when Buddha had a look at the outside world(and later went on to become a saint). 001 motivated Buddha to go out and see the world.

Over a period there have been a lot of confirmed sightings, but his name was lost in time... At the turn of the 20th century, he foresaw how much computers will enter man's life and subsequently he prepared to leave the real world for good and decided to become a program. What we humans have designed are grains of sand if Agent 001 were the desert in terms of programming depth.

He was even mentioned in the film "The Man From Earth" [2007] as the other immortal guy. He was not found as he has abandoned the real world. He was the one who spawned Digit magazine and so many other tech magazines all over the world. I hope he graces this forum by becoming a member (of course he's watching).

007 in fact was Ian Fleming's way of showing what 001 is capable of(he fails miserably in doing this) without being called an idiot by the world. Agent 001 inspired Kafka to write "Metamorphosis" too as during Kafka's time he had transformed into a buffalo, a rodent and a dodo. Also, Gogol's "Diary of a Madman" was based on Agent 001's intellectual lectures on the human psyche.

Thus, we can safely conclude that Agent 001 is not just one, he is not just many, but he is in you, he is in me, he is in us all. The creator of humanity and nature and the maker of kings and saviour of pawns.

He has made many great men and at some point of time or the other, graced all of our lives. Those who know he exists, all feel enlightened. Those who've spoken to him are all the greatest minds of today!

If you think you know him, you are wrong!!! If you think you don't know him, you are wronger! If you think I'm kidding, you are wrongest!!!, But if you think he knows you and is watching...  ~snipped~ by **[~Agent 001~]**


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 19, 2009)

^gud answer
specially the last part


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 19, 2009)

Udte raho beta... Tumhaari baari jo aayi hai!

:roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Krow (Aug 19, 2009)

^Check out my blog please... Ive posted this one over there... More sci-fi posts will follow over the coming months.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
EDIT : more sci-truth posts will follow, not fiction.


----------



## toofan (Aug 20, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^Udte raho beta... Tumhaari baari jo aayi hai!


Hey No hard feelings to any one. Its just for fun yaar.



> Actually Agent 001 is the first prototype and master boot version of what later went on to become the Ian Fleming classic 007.
> 
> 007 is a fragment of 001. 001 is not man or machine. He's a program so complex that he can predict the apocalypse to the exact nanosecond in 5 nanoseconds. He leads a virtual existence beyond the realms of any known human created program. The existence of 001 was first confirmed around 500BC, when Buddha had a look at the outside world(and later went on to become a saint). 001 motivated Buddha to go out and see the world.
> 
> ...



Good information. Thanks for this. 

It may be termed as " Baal Ki Khaal Nikalna".

I am comming to your blog for more such materials.


----------



## toofan (Aug 20, 2009)

where is the address to the blog.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 20, 2009)

guys u r goin to offtopic, just scratch u r brains to find who is Agent001


----------



## toofan (Aug 20, 2009)

we have found. now its ur turn.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 20, 2009)

it cannot be my turn, cuz the original Agent001 knows me


----------



## toofan (Aug 20, 2009)

Which one defined by techlomaniac or by Bully or someone special to you.


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 20, 2009)

finally i found a forum wich may ans the q i have in mind from 2 yrs...
pls dude tellmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
im dying of curosity<or wateva d spellings r>
i need 2 know 
i need 2 know 
i need 2 know 
i need 2 know 
i need 2 know 
i need 2 know 
i need 2 know 
i need 2 know 
plz ppl hes ma inspiration
___________________________________________________________________
Ive been reading digit since i was in class 6
So beware ppl 
I may be the next Alpha geek\Desi bond


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 20, 2009)

dipesh9thgrade said:


> finally i found a forum wich may ans the q i have in mind from 2 yrs...
> pls dude tellmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> im dying of curosity<or wateva d spellings r>
> i need 2 know
> ...


i will discuss wid Techlomaniac dat should we expose it or not


----------



## qams (Aug 22, 2009)

*its a Coward guy who fears to write with his own name*


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 22, 2009)

qams said:


> *its a Coward guy who fears to write with his own name*



Cool Reply


----------



## toofan (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey he is a good person but sometimes comes with funny configurations.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 1, 2009)

I have never read any digit mag..any anyone tell me what is this Agent001 or for what reason this Agent001 is famous??


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 1, 2009)

^He is the one who provides solution to all TECH queries which readers shoot to DIGIT. That's why he is a famous personality.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 1, 2009)

^oh! nice


----------



## toofan (Sep 1, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I have never read any digit mag..any anyone tell me what is this Agent001 or for what reason this Agent001 is famous??



He knows *everything* about a*nything.*


----------

